# BoostersUK remap - Renault Master 2.5L 120dci Quickshift6



## wilse

Hi folks 


Though some of you might find this interesting.
I recently had the 'beast' remapped.

I initially had WOW power have a go, but with lousy fuel economy and loads of black smoke I quickly had this removed.

With some trepidation I decided to have another go, as I intend to lug around a 160Kg scooter, so will need all the help I can get!

The Renault master really was a 'gutless wonder' very poor power delivery and frequent gear changes.
It's a 2.5 120dci with quickshift6 auto/manual gearbox.

I choose to have the bespoke boosters remap. They seem to have a good reputation and offer a 30 day money back.

Anyway after a weekend away, I can say it's not only a lot more torque-y, but a lot more smooth. It's also very sprite-ly now. Still can't manage some hills in 6th, but not going up in 4th now either.

Jury is out on fuel economy, my hunch is it's the same... too early to tell if it's any better.

I've attached the power curve graph, blue is standard form, red is the boosters remap. The figures along the bottom are RPM, good power range from 1500-3500.

Very good... get one!

W


----------



## boosters

Nice to hear you are happy with the modification,as you say you can see the difference between a proper bespoke mod designed for motorhomes rather than a generic mod for panel vans etc.
Regards
Alex


----------



## Moosey

Hi Wilse

Very interested in this, thanks for posting.

We have the same van.

Does the Quickshift box automatically adjust to the increased power and torque?

Have you had a chance to look at the mpg you are getting yet?

Cheers
Moose


----------



## wilse

Hi there

Still not had chance to check the MPG.
Yes the gearbox seems to have adapted to the remap.

Normally I get around 28 mpg if memory serves.
Will be doing a couple of weeks away soon, so will keep some notes and report back.

What I would say is there is a 30 day money back, so if you had it but found the fueling economy bad, you could return it. 

w


----------



## greenasthegrass

So how much did it cost and is it classed as a modification for insurance purposes? What exactly is it? we have same beasty found its ok but do find lots of gear changes compared to FiART we had last time. We get around 29mpg.

Greenie


----------



## Moosey

Hi wilse

Thanks for the update on the fact that the gearbox adapted to the power increase. 

Are you home from your wanderings? Have you had time to check mpg yet? (You picked the best weather I think).

Cheers
Moose


----------



## wilse

Hi folks

Findings are around 27/29 mpg.
Torque is much more improved, it really wants to pull now.
As for gear changes, yes it still changes more than our Mk 7 Ford Transit [5 speed] but we've now 6 gears. Before the remap I was finding many gear changes down to 4th... even 3rd! Now most are 5th. 
If you stick it in manual then you can make some up at 6th.

I would say the ride is a lot smoother and less noisy than pre remap.

I think it's been worth every penny.

w


----------



## Stanner

wilse said:


> I think it's been worth every penny.


I have same engine and box, so how many pennies was it?

If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## jonegood

Hi Wilse

Just to present another side - I see the WOW remap didnt work for you. I looked long and hard at remaps (Fiat 2.8JTD) decided I couldnt justfy the price of Boosters and went with WOW with some trepidation.

I have been delighted with it, it has transformed the experience, particularly those long motorway inclines, the whole thing is just more sprightly. Fuel consumption yes maybe a litlle but very hard to quantify but who cares. 

I cant say whether a 'boosters' remap would be better but I cant imagine it.

Jon


----------



## boosters

Hi Wilse
Glad you can see the difference between a bespoke modification and generic modification.We now do offer a generic modification at trade shows to compete on price with other companies but as i explain to customers there is no comparison between a proper bespoke modification and a cheap generic mod,However it has to be said that if you cannot afford the cost of our bespoke service the generic mod is still better than plug in boxes that just work on overfueling the engine.
Regards
Alex
Boosters UK Ltd


----------



## howellsroad

:? 
I seem a solitary figure out here. Am I the only 2.5tdi Renault Master (dci120) who regularly gets mid 30's in mpg? 34 on recent tour of Brittanee. Quite satisfied with pulling power as well. Lunar Telstar MH, which is another story. Excellent little van but seem to be a lonely sole out here. Only ever come across one other. Engine not remapped and with this performance don't see the need.


----------



## wilse

howellsroad said:


> :?
> I seem a solitary figure out here. Am I the only 2.5tdi Renault Master (dci120) who regularly gets mid 30's in mpg? 34 on recent tour of Brittanee. Quite satisfied with pulling power as well. Lunar Telstar MH, which is another story. Excellent little van but seem to be a lonely sole out here. Only ever come across one other. Engine not remapped and with this performance don't see the need.


Yes I think you are 

I mostly drive at 65, though the truck does prefer 70 8O .

Are you using the renault's computer or real life calculations to work out your mpg?

You have to be kidding about the performance though... ours couldn't blow the skin of a rice pudding before the remap.

I've driven a 2.3 fiat, 2.2TDCi Ford and found the standard Renault 120 shocking.

Are you sure you have the 120 and not the 150dci... do you have quickshift6 or manual??

w


----------



## howellsroad

Ok, ok, this soul ("sole") is not fishing for compliments just comments.


----------



## howellsroad

Milage calculations always real, tank fill to fill. I am a careful driver and have only once really pushed her when trying to make the ferry at L'Havre (which we missed anyway). 70 -75 for about 40 minutes. Will be interesting to see what that does to latest calcs. Normally 60-65 on motorways but use a lot of minor roads and very conscious of avoiding complete stops at traffic lights etc. All usual stuff. Yes, I'm probably a bit of a pain at times. Six speed manual box. What is quick shift anyway and what difference does or would it make?


----------



## wilse

Quick****ft6 is an automatic/semi auto gearbox.

Renault claim it's 10% more efficient than manual... I never believed that anyway hahaha.

w


----------



## howellsroad

8) 
One aditional piece of info is that I seldom if ever use the cruise control. Takes the fun out of driving and I recon I get better performance without it. Oh, and you won't be surprised to know our other car is a Skoda 1.9 turbo! (which I regularly get 63/4 to gallon on a decent trip)


----------



## Moosey

Hi all

Wilse thanks for the update.

I've seen 35 or so mpg come up on the computer during a long motorway trip but I've never calculated from fill ups. Must get round to it. I reckon I get 28/29 or so mpg with the quickshift box.

I'm relatively happy with the performance although changing down on hills is a bit excessive sometimes.

More torque would be good though......................

Hmmm, when's the next show near me in Bristol!

Cheers
M


----------



## SpeedyDux

I'm glad to see from Howellsroad's post that I am not alone in believing that fuel consumption gets significantly worse when I use cruise control. My experience is that consumption falls from 38 mpg to about 33 mpg with cruise engaged - unlike my driving style, cruise control boots the loud pedal uphill, and I can feel it apply the brakes on long gentle downhill gradients. 

My van is chipped by ABT (a German firm) to give about 130 bhp. I have no idea what an unmodified 102 bhp T4 2.5 TDI with auto box feels like, but at motorway speeds mine has loads of oomph in reserve at 70 and on the Autobahns It will top 90 easily. My insurance company knows about the ABT mod, and this has not resulted in any higher premium.


SD


----------



## Stanner

howellsroad said:


> :?
> I seem a solitary figure out here. Am I the only 2.5tdi Renault Master (dci120) who regularly gets mid 30's in mpg? 34 on recent tour of Brittanee. Quite satisfied with pulling power as well. Lunar Telstar MH, which is another story. Excellent little van but seem to be a lonely sole out here. Only ever come across one other.  Engine not remapped and with this performance don't see the need.


I got much the same during a tour of Scotland last year and I'm generally pleased with the performance as well - but - can see that a bespoke remap can boost the torque curve where it is needed most and that will help with hill climbing when any lack of performance is most noticeable. With fuel the cost it is it makes sense to use it as sparingly as possible.

<Edit>

PS as my knee aches if in one position too long I tend to use CC whenever possible and find that on motorways etc. it pays to select manual once in 6th as that stops the box hunting up down and up again over every hill and dale.


----------



## tramp

hi all,

its alright talking fuel figures but dont compare a Brick [ A class] with a low profile camper.

Also dont forget the weight ie 3500kg max or 4000kg max and Autos always use more fuel.

we had our old 2.5 120 remapped[150] and got 32mpg @ 3700kg on a low p Dethleffs.

Now our 140 3.0ltr Burstner Delfin does 28mpg @3700kg will be getting boosted shortly to 180bhp and 410 torque so should go upto 32mpg again.


----------



## Mrplodd

Speedyducks..


NO cruise control ever ever applies the brakes !!!! 

What you feel is the throttle being "backed off" just like you lifting your foot right off. 

What you actually feel is engine braking not the brakes being used


----------



## howellsroad

Yes, I'm happy with performance but I agree, the Telstar is quite streamlined as Mh's go, which is one of the reasons we bought it. One indication of what I think is quite acceptable pulling power might be that I only had to select 4th to climb up the bridge on the way back into L'Harvre, which as many will know is some climb.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Mrplodd,

I expect you are right. The handbook doesn't mention it. The cruise control tries to decelerate so abruptly that it feels like the brakes have been applied suddenly. Not smooth at all. Not that you get a lot of engine braking with an auto. It also has a computerised EBD operating on the front driving wheels so I suspected that the computer could apply the front brakes if it wanted to. It's all linked together. 

The best use for cruise control still is to keep a constant 49 mph through the roadworks where the SPECS average speed enforcement cameras are operating.


SD


----------



## wilse

All good points...thanks, on my next trip I may well not use the cruise just to see if there is any increase in MPG.

w


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

tramp said:


> hi all,
> 
> Also dont forget the weight ie 3500kg max or 4000kg max and Autos always use more fuel.
> 
> This was the case with the old fluid Flywheel/Torque converter auto boxes but these Renault boxes are apparently six speed maual with a conventional clutch arrangement and with a computer making the changes at the optimum conditions.
> 
> As stated Renault claim it to be better mpg than the manual which must be backed up by data to pass the advertising standards scrutiny.
> 
> Mine is the 150bhp Auto with a Tunit box set on number 4 of the 9 settings available. Best I have had mpg is 36mpg last year as we crossed France to the Ambois brass band concert. We are always well laden with full tanks and bikes.
> 
> I have noticed that on a steep incline the Cruise Control will kick it down two gears into 4th in its effort to maintain 60mph up the hill, so if speed starts to drop off I just flick out of cruise and ascend manual.
> 
> Ours seems to be at its most economical in 4th and 5th gear never under 32mpg


----------



## Stanner

tramp said:


> Autos always use more fuel.


Not always - the Renault (& Fiat) autos are just automated manuals - they have a proper clutch, not a torque converter, all that happens is the ECU dips the clutch and changes the gears.

Also with Mazda Bongos, which have an autobox that locks up in top gear, the autos have a significantly higher top gear ratio than the manuals and achieve pretty much the same mpg on a run - they are worse around town though.


----------



## boboy

Hi guys we have renault monte carlo quick shift 2007 120 dci and must say im a fast driver and we drove 3 of them and must say i thought they were very slow then we went to elite motorhomes last year when we went for the test drive i could belive how fast it was pulling away so we loved it and drove it home the same day as for the mpg im sorry guys but im geting 34-37 mpg worked out from filling up a full thank as for the speed on motorway around 65 to 85 cars and vans can vary a huge amount on performece and mpg i say this as iv been in the car trade for forty years of expercence. hope this helps regards robert


----------



## 5bells

Hj all ive been following this thread with interest as we have the 150 dci manual on our burstner which we bought after test driving a few other makes first.
We have been very pleased so far and are always pulling near to the max 3.5t.
I have logged every fill and are averaging 30 mpg using 4.546ltrs to the gallon. (a bit nerdy I know but it helps us work out our budget) Hardly ever need to change down on motorways even in scotland where we live. exept on very steep hills where I love to do a seamless change from 6th to 5th matching engine revs to roadwheel speed thus maintaining momentum it really makes a difference and is something no ecu can match, anyone who has driven the old aec foden or similar will know.
Anyhoo rambling again.
The renault master is higher geared than many of the similar sized vans so can understand perhaps the 120 feeling a bit sluggish, also if you want to cruise at 56mph you may find the engine labouring a bit in 6th we are only getting about 2300 rpm at 70 which is only a bit more than the fiat and ford were running at 60 so they would have been quite happy to cruise at 56.
I do have one complaint though when we were in france we found we were mostly at 80 on the auto routes and consumtion dropped to 29.5 shocking Ray


----------

